

AOL kills AIM - davidall
http://dcurt.is/aol-kills-aim

======
ecaron
According to Gizmodo (<http://gizmodo.com/5893031/aim-is-unofficially-dead>),
AOL's official statement on the matter is "they have no official statement on
the future of AIM."

------
Pewpewarrows
All of my casual chat with friends happens over Google Talk, Facebook, or
Twitter.

All of my work-related communication happens over internal Jabber, IRC, or
Skype.

AIM, like MSN and ICQ before it, has gone the way of the dodo bird in every
tangentially related social circle that I've touched in the last 5 years.
Frankly I'm not surprised in the least that their tech team was supposedly all
laid-off... I didn't even know that one still existed for the product.

------
aw3c2
Linkbait title, it is just speculation on the basis of AOL laying off people
and making the AIM team very small.

